# Costco starter kit



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

No idea which Costco's have them, but might be worth looking at for a beginner.

https://imgur.com/Y9qjlND


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I saw them at a farmer co-op, the gal told me, but I forget who the suppliers were.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you read the Costco sign/'shelf tag' in the photo, it says the kit is "Miller Mfg - Little Giant".

Most likely .... 
http://www.miller-mfg.com/product/HIVE10KIT.html


According to Miller's website ... "Miller Manufacturing started as a family-owned business in 1941 and today is owned and operated by Frandsen Corporation of North Branch, MN." 

Frandsen Corp is the parent company of Kelley Beekeeping in KY.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

We saw these at a local farm supply store. Very poor quality and the prices were a high, expecially given the low quality.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

The wife sent me a pic from Maui, the Costco had them there.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Fusion_power said:


> No idea which Costco's have them, but might be worth looking at for a beginner.
> 
> https://imgur.com/Y9qjlND


According to this blog, the kits have been seen at a couple of California stores. 
http://www.costcoweekender.com/2015...e-costco-1002260.html?m=1#costco-product-info

This is from the blog: 

" A colony of bees in your backyard doesn’t have to be an annoyance, turn the problem into a benefit by placing the queen bee in your very own beehive. Before you know it, the worker bees will flock to her then wait a little longer before harvesting honey off of the 10 frames in the kit. If you’re buying this beginner kit, then I’d probably recommend calling in an expert to carefully grab the queen from her current hive and to place her into your hive."


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

JRG13 said:


> The wife sent me a pic from Maui, the Costco had them there.


Hi Jeff, Not sure whats worse. The wife in Maui w/o you or Costco selling bee supplies.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Work obligations got in the way of me going at the time. She did take all 3 kids with her though but I didn't really get to do much since we were trying to get harvest done and worked late most of the days anyways...


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw the Miller boxes at a Fleet Farm in WI this summer, but I don't remember having a starter kit.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Honey-4-All said:


> Hi Jeff, Not sure whats worse. The wife in Maui w/o you or Costco selling bee supplies.


Why would you be inside a Costco if you were in Maui??


----------



## bison (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunday Farmer said:


> Why would you be inside a Costco if you were in Maui??


It's right next to the airport and is a heck of a lot cheaper than most other places. We always stop there after flying in and load the rental car with stuff for the condo.

I saw the Costco starter hive in Richmond CA a few weeks ago. Googled it and found it for sale on Amazon much cheaper!


----------

